# Experience with Rossetti?



## colod

Anyone have any experience with Rossetti frames or components? Stuff looks pretty nice (see www.rossettibike.com) but I've never heard of them.


----------



## j-dogg

I see ads on Craigslist all the time.

Some of that stuff looks pretty tasty on my Italian frame, I'd love to put those derailleur pulleys on my Dura-Ace. Bottom bracket looks pretty beefy too.

Those carbon cranks look really beefy.

When Uncle Sam pays me my tax return I might put some Rossetti on the Ciocc.


----------



## FatTireFred

guessing it's rebadged Asian-made stuff


----------



## bwhite_4

I know a guy around South Florida that is a reseller or something .. maybe he works for them or is the owner since they are located in Miami. He even ditched his Colnago CLX for the frame. He claims it's made in Italy (most of the components) but I don't buy it. It looks like rebadged asian stuff.


----------



## j-dogg

Well I'm gonna go out on a limb and when Uncle Sam gets me my money I'll spring for those derailleur pulleys and let you all know how those work out.

It's not quite a crank or bottom bracket but it is a start. I'm all for trying new things.


----------



## Gee3

I'm wondering the same thing... has anyone tried their stuff? They have lots of nice stuff with nice prices but not sure of quality? 

Anyone take the jump yet? I'd like to know how the frameset is.


----------



## [email protected]

*Rossetti seems like*

This looks interesting, appears to be from Indonesia.
http://www.alibaba.com/member/id104995103.html


----------



## Gee3

Can someone say SRAM Red group buy? Buy who can set it up? How?


----------



## Noupy

*I bought the pulleys ............*

Bought the ones for Campy (I have record 10 speed 2008) 
They look really cool and spin smooth,smooth.
BUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
The bearing to race tolerance is too big, even when thightened down they have a lot of play.

And the pulleys are what pushes and hold the chain in place , so they are tilted to one side
and therefore enter the chain at an angle.
The result is a noise (constant) like when your derailleur is a tiny bit off ,
about 1/3 of sound level But unfixable !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noupy

*Its not the bearings !!!!*

I was way to quick to put the blame on the bearings.
having shelled out close to $80.00 CDN I looked them over again.

I took the sleeves off only to realize that the bearings are very tight ?????
But with the sleeves in place the pulley wiggles all over the place,
THe sleeves are too thick !!!, they touch each other in the center of the bearing
Really bad quality control :-(
I will file them down ( precision is not that important as long as they are no longer
touching .
I will come back with results.


----------



## dookie

correct me if wrong, but aren't upper pulleys designed with a bit of lateral float in them? i know my older 8s/9s are, both campy and shimano.


----------



## Noupy

dookie said:


> correct me if wrong, but aren't upper pulleys designed with a bit of lateral float in them? i know my older 8s/9s are, both campy and shimano.


that I do not know, but the campy ones have next to no play , 

I filled them down and now the play is minimal, still more than the campy ones
( these are bushings (metal into metal) )
But the noise is still there !!!!
One thing though, the campy ones are different (upper and lower ) the Rossetti are the same.
maybe this is the problem.
Anyway the Campy ones are going back on.


----------



## Loch

Read their Return Policy quick. Then pull it up side-by-side with Probikekits return policy.


----------



## Noupy

Loch said:


> Read their Return Policy quick. Then pull it up side-by-side with Probikekits return policy.


Too late now, I modified them.


----------



## Applesauce

Two things: first, upper pulleys ALWAYS have about that much play. At least, I've never seen any that don't. Lower pulleys, I'm fairly sure, are ALWAYS fixed. Second, alloy pulleys are ALWAYS loud as hell. Combine that with there being no point for alloy pulleys, and you'll see why no reputable manufacturer uses them.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r

Alibaba has a lot of fraud claims against them if you search their name. Though I read they'd been bought by Yahoo still seems like lots of people getting ripped off there.
just look at some of the deals to good to be true:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-free...ONDALE_IRONMAN_SIX13_SLICE_Si1_54CM_bike.html

$600 with zipp 404?


----------



## Gee3

It's the old adage... if it looks too good to be true, then... it probably is! Sucks because one guy has SRAM Red gruppo for under $400! You just need a min order of 20 units!


----------



## uvwxyz

*Rossetti*

Did you take the jump to Rossetti?? Even if the frame is too good to be true, the components they put on the bikes are the real deal and good deals at that. 

I made the jump. These are definitely Italians, and I can't imagine it would be worth it to them to go thru all this if their frames are not the real deal as well.

Got the frame. It Is Beautiful. Had a pro builder check it out, and go thru it head to toe to make sure it was built properly before I take it to the street. All looks legit so far. Have not ridden it yet, but can't wait. Nice wheels too.

As for the other parts, the brake calipers appear to be some of the nicest out there. The mechanism puts Zero Gravity to shame, and they work Very smoothly.

Needed some specific things to make the bike work for me and they were more than willing to get what I needed. Needed narrower bars and shorter stem. They put FSA on there, no problem. When the bike arrived, all the original SRAM component owner manuals were with it. As well as the cute red bag.

Anxious to hear if any others made the jump.


----------



## Spezzoto

*llok who's talking.*



uvwxyz said:


> Did you take the jump to Rossetti?? Even if the frame is too good to be true, the components they put on the bikes are the real deal and good deals at that.
> 
> I made the jump. These are definitely Italians, and I can't imagine it would be worth it to them to go thru all this if their frames are not the real deal as well.
> 
> Got the frame. It Is Beautiful. Had a pro builder check it out, and go thru it head to toe to make sure it was built properly before I take it to the street. All looks legit so far. Have not ridden it yet, but can't wait. Nice wheels too.
> 
> As for the other parts, the brake calipers appear to be some of the nicest out there. The mechanism puts Zero Gravity to shame, and they work Very smoothly.
> 
> Needed some specific things to make the bike work for me and they were more than willing to get what I needed. Needed narrower bars and shorter stem. They put FSA on there, no problem. When the bike arrived, all the original SRAM component owner manuals were with it. As well as the cute red bag.
> 
> Anxious to hear if any others made the jump.


You sound like the owner of the company taking about you own product. When you refer to other well tested brands, never said that yours are better. You can said that they as good but cheapper. I live i Miami and I seen a few of the bikes and components around. But I still tryin to find the manufacturer in Italy and my Italian friend is asking the same question.


----------



## rook

*It's not the pulleys making the noise, it's the derailler adjustment.*



Noupy said:


> Bought the ones for Campy (I have record 10 speed 2008)
> They look really cool and spin smooth,smooth.
> BUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The bearing to race tolerance is too big, even when thightened down they have a lot of play.
> 
> And the pulleys are what pushes and hold the chain in place , so they are tilted to one side
> and therefore enter the chain at an angle.
> The result is a noise (constant) like when your derailleur is a tiny bit off ,
> about 1/3 of sound level But unfixable !!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ummm, there is supposed to be some play there and the pulleys are supposed to be able to move around a little bit. Derailler pulley float is not a new thing. The pulley movement will result in a better chain line and give you less noise, not more. Pulleys with no float have significantly more noise issues because the chain line is not optimum, so you have to really have the adjustment of the derailler dialed in. If you are experiencing noise with these pulleys, then chances are, you don't have it adjusted right in the first place because if you replace the pulleys with ones that don't float I guarantee you that you will get as much or more noise.


----------



## SM-Rider

The Rossetti frames looks awesome actually. Let us know how you like it. Post a ride report with pics when you get a chance.


----------



## stevesbike

their frames are all open mold ones that you can find for less with some looking - the Rosetti SL2 is same frame as the pedalforce RS2, but the RS2 is less money


----------



## uvwxyz

*Rossetti frame*

Thanks for the reply and info. Checked out the pedalforce RS2. It is a good deal. I love the way they have done their website.

When you look at the entire package with components and wheels, looks like the Rossetti is better overall. Plus, they do a really nice paint job.

Thanks Again.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevesbike

the Rossetti frames look nice, but there's a lot of 'vaporware' looking element on their website - they say they sponsor Toyota Santos, but the team was Toshiba Santo (and the pics they show are of the team on Garneau frames!), they also lack any details about their bikes (no geometry etc), and most appear unavailable...and major typos.


----------



## uvwxyz

Yeah, I wondered about the photos, and thought the bikes did not show anything of Rossetti. Not sure about the vaporware situation on the website, or availability. They have geometry stats, but are not posted on the website. They immediately emailed them to me upon my request. The stats are right in line with other manufacturers- Scott, Wilier, Specialized, Colnago, Cervelo...... but not an exact copy of any of them. I think the typo situation is because they speak mostly Italian and are still working to improve their English. Email communications with them have proven much of this. 
No matter who they sponsor and what their reasons for vaporware website, typos and such, all I care is that the deal is good and the bike rides great. I will find out in a couple days. Still have not gotten it all dialed in. Too many other things right now. Thanks.


----------



## bilzee

*Rossetti*

I too have been looking at Rossetti's bikes specifically the HMSL-1. I asked some questions through their Ebay store and found they obviously have trouble with English. Apparently, I used some traditional American slang that they didn't understand. They claim their frames are designed in Verona, Italy and produced in Taiwan with Japanese carbon fiber. They also told me their next US shipment is set to arrive 23 May. 

So how is the ride and do you have some pictures you could please post? I am having a hard time finding any with good detail. I am still wary of the company and have yet to decide which direction I want to go on my next bike.


----------



## uvwxyz

I have had a great experience with the company as well as the bike. Ordered a 52cm SL-2 with SRAM Red, complete bike. Initially they shipped a 55 instead of a 52. We finally got it all straightened out. They reimbursed me for expenses associated with building and trying to make the 55 fit. Also, since I already have the 55cm frame, rather than ship it back, they made me a good deal.

I am in the midst of having the 55cm frame built up with Campy Chorus/Record/zero gravity brakes from my Wilier LeRoi. The Wilier was used as my second bike and is less than a year old. Not ready to part with my Wilier frame, so decided to build up the Rossetti with those parts and make somebody a great deal. It's not ready to go yet, but I am thinking the price will be around $2500. 

I love the Rossetti ride!! And the wheels are great too. Hit some huge potholes in a group ride last week and it trudged right thru them without missing a beat. Thoroughly impressed and can't wait to ride again tomorrow.

The only complaint is in how they finished the top of the seat tube on the SL-2. The paint comes just short of the top by about 1/2 centimeter, which doesn't get covered by the seat post collar. Does not affect the bike at all, is just an oversight to fine details. I will probably just get some good model paint and touch it up. Nobody will ever know.

It came with the gold Rossetti brake calipers. They were out of black. So I decided to play it up and accent the bike with gold. Photos attached.

It is exactly what they said they would send, at the price quoted. I had my doubts too at the beginning. Emailed Andres with many questions, got my answers, and made the decision to go for it. No regrets. Hope this helps.


----------



## fabsroman

Their Super Light brakes look just like Feather Brakes, but at half the price. I wish they had them in black because I would buy two pairs of them in lieu of the Feather Brakes at $399 a pop.

Here is the response to an e-mail I sent them last night:

_[FONT=&quot] Rossetti Products are design and Engineer in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Italy[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Made out of Japanese fiber but build in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Taiwan[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Taiwan[/FONT][FONT=&quot] one of the best equipment to [/FONT][FONT=&quot]develop[/FONT][FONT=&quot] mold in Carbon and also the labor is less expensive than in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Europe[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and does not compromise quality.[/FONT]_ _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] I will forward more pictures of the bars but on the web page you need to click on more picture and they will come.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The drops on the bars are not completely round the had a straight an[/FONT][FONT=&quot]g[/FONT][FONT=&quot]le tube to shorten the reach on the drops.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Our bars are very Ergonomic in many positions ex.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ergo for the palms,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]for the thumbs,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]for the fingers they also close about 1 cmt. on the reach for more aero position.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]So if you are looking for a traditional style bar this won't work for you.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We don't make it in 40 c.to c. only 42 and 44.We don't have many left[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]so please inform what size exact you need.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] The Rossetti SSL calipers are very good , solid[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]good braking power,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]dual piston and very light.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]They are about 200 grms a set.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The bra[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ke[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pads are Shimano type.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We only have them in Gold.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] The bottle cages that we have I can not recommend at the moment.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]They are very light but the design is not working properly and the bottle may fall under rough terrain.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] Wheels are very good.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We only use the very best components.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We do have the Red Label Full Carbon Clincher 50 mm or the Red Label Full carbon tubular 58 mm.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The both have Rossetti Exclusive red Hubs Japanese with Japanese low resistance bearings set available.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Spokes are Sapim [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Belgium[/FONT][FONT=&quot] also best available.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot] are light and stiff been tested by many professional teams without any problem.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y[/FONT][FONT=&quot] do have extension valves and quick release.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] We don't have the 38 mm rim alone we only have it as wheel set.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The count on the spokes is 20 F and 24 R.[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot] The products will be shipped out of [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Florida[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]_


----------



## bilzee

Thanks for posting the pics. Looks really nice. I am still undecided which direction to go. Currently I am looking at Seigler CCR (seiglersports.com). I like to support companies trying to break into the market. I just wish so many of them weren't using the same exact frame, presumably, with different paint schemes or no paint. I do prefer the Rossetti scheme to others I have seen. I like naked carbon as well but prefer a little eye candy to make it stand out instead of the all out stealth look. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Keith

*Re: Rossettie SL2*

Thanks for the pics - looks a nice machine and well finished and put together.

I had been wondering and looking too. I realized that most manufacturers using Toray T-600 / T-700 fibers i.e. Pinarello Prince and Wilier Centro Uno are made in Taiwan. This also includes the Torelli Montefalco (T-700) also made in Asia. In fact its harder to name frames not made in Taiwan - a shame.

Anyway - the SL2 looks great. I'd been interested to hear a full review in time.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## JohnnyChance

best botttom bracket and cranckset i own.


----------



## roberto bulko

*rossetti*

i was just talking with Andreas about my new bike from them.It's little strange to buy bike without even riding that bike.I still don't know what to do.Frame looks very nice i like it but it's hard to believe that you can get nice,good looking bike for abount $3000-$3500...


----------



## aviluke

uvwxyz said:


> Yeah, I wondered about the photos, and thought the bikes did not show anything of Rossetti. Not sure about the vaporware situation on the website, or availability. They have geometry stats, but are not posted on the website. They immediately emailed them to me upon my request. The stats are right in line with other manufacturers- Scott, Wilier, Specialized, Colnago, Cervelo...... but not an exact copy of any of them. I think the typo situation is because they speak mostly Italian and are still working to improve their English. Email communications with them have proven much of this.
> No matter who they sponsor and what their reasons for vaporware website, typos and such, all I care is that the deal is good and the bike rides great. I will find out in a couple days. Still have not gotten it all dialed in. Too many other things right now. Thanks.



Any updates on Rossetti and the people who bought one?


----------



## aviluke

Any updates?


----------



## parlorbikes

*Torelli*

Correction: 

Torelli Montefalco is made of Toray T-800. Making it the most affordable T-800 carbon frameset on the US market @ 1799.99. A few have reviewed it better than a Pinarello and Trek Madone 5.9.

The bike shown is the limited edition VERDE. seat mast and english or BB30. SWEET!!!
Also T-800 carbon.


----------



## Fogerson

parlorbikes said:


> .... A few have reviewed it better than a Pinarello and Trek Madone 5.9.


Cool...where can I find these reviews?

Thanks.


----------



## parlorbikes

There is one on their facebook page. Others are in blogs, I think its called 15 rides blog??? and a newspaper article from a team member in Santa Clarita, CA. There is a local shop that did a custom team painted Montefalco. Newhall Bicycle Co. in Newhall, CA.


----------



## aviluke

Ordered a Rossetti. Went pretty all out. Hope it is nice.


----------



## parlorbikes

What if anything is Italian about Rossetti? I am pretty sure nothing they sell even makes it near Italy? That is unless you live in Italy and buy one. 

Carbon frame with Italian flag? Carbon rims with Italian flag? Does this company make anything in Italy? 

This opens up the whole question of Masi, Bianchi, De Rosa, etc.........


----------



## fabsroman

parlorbikes said:


> What if anything is Italian about Rossetti? I am pretty sure nothing they sell even makes it near Italy? That is unless you live in Italy and buy one.
> 
> Carbon frame with Italian flag? Carbon rims with Italian flag? Does this company make anything in Italy?
> 
> This opens up the whole question of Masi, Bianchi, De Rosa, etc.........


From what I have read, nothing about them is Italian except for the Italian sounding name and the Italian flag that is painted in Taiwan. Kind of like buying a US flag made in China.


----------



## aviluke

I put the question back to you, what companies, excect for Trek, make their own frams or parts? Everything is outsourced to Asia by all the companies. The Torelli Montefalco looks to be from the same mold as the Rossetti.

Rossetti may have roots in Italy or not, it really does not matter.


----------



## fabsroman

aviluke said:


> I put the question back to you what companies excect for Trek, make there own frams or parts? Everything is outsourced to Asia by all the companys. The Torelli Montefalco looks to be from the same mold as the Rossetti.
> 
> Rossetti may have roots in Italy or not, it really does not matter.


I went down this route for about 6 months trying to get Italian made parts for my Colnago C50, made in Italy except for the 75 fork that I found out is made in Taiwan. Now, WR Compositi makes its components in Italy, but there was only one online retailer for them and trying to get the parts was a nightmare. Deda makes their parts in Italy still. ITM used to but they went out of business. Gipiemme still makes stuff in Italy. You can still find stuff made in Italy, just like you can still find stuff made in the US, but you have to work to find it.


----------



## parlorbikes

There are many companies who still make their own products. In the states and other countries of origin. Trek build "some" of their bikes in the USA. Companies like Moots, Independant Fabrication, and Calfee are perfect examples of this. Others of note for steel are Torelli, Cinelli, and Tommasini are all from Italy. However, you have Cinelli and Torelli bringing carbon frames from Asia along with parts and accesories. The have not gone the full route to be like Bianchi, Masi, and Rosetti and just make everything in Asia. Its kinda like the whole ""American" Classics" thing.

I hope this bike is great for you. I am one for more bikes the better. These are a steal at the price. We have allready heard from one customer with a good experiance. I would like to know how it all turns out. 

Does anyone know what kind of carbon is used in the Rossetti? What is the construction process? Tube to tube or Mono?


----------



## aviluke

parlorbikes said:


> There are many companies who still make their own products. In the states and other countries of origin. Trek build "some" of their bikes in the USA. *Companies like Moots, Independant Fabrication, and Calfee are perfect examples of this. Others of note for steel are Torelli, Cinelli, and Tommasini are all from Italy*. However, you have Cinelli and Torelli bringing carbon frames from Asia along with parts and accesories. The have not gone the full route to be like Bianchi, Masi, and Rosetti and just make everything in Asia. Its kinda like the whole ""American" Classics" thing.
> 
> I hope this bike is great for you. I am one for more bikes the better. These are a steal at the price. We have allready heard from one customer with a good experiance. I would like to know how it all turns out.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of carbon is used in the Rossetti? What is the construction process? Tube to tube or Mono?


\

Cool. I was refering to carbon frames.


----------



## aviluke

I got mine. I will post up some pictures in a bit. Mine was $3,500 out the door. I got the HMS-1 with full Sram Red, Intigrated stem and handle bar (like FSA) and Reynolds Attack wheels. I must say the bike is exactly as described or better. On my Topeak scale with and with look classic keo peddles it came in at 14.7 pounds. I went for a short ride and it rides really well. Pretty bike the nicest one I have evey seen, almost to nice to ride.


----------



## Toorqs

Im considering buying 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sram-Red-Group-09-Rossetti-Ceramic-BB-Crank-SSL-Bks_W0QQitemZ250480578109QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3a51ce4e3d&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262
from ebay. But im having a hard time choosing between that and the 2010 Force group at apx the same price. 
Any more that have used the crankset and/or breakes for a while?


----------



## Mattmill91

*I bet 20 bucks that this is just another cheap tawan frame!!*

Ok I bet any one here this carbon frame is made n Asia it's a good deal becuase they sell u the componets and give u the frame. Just like motorbecane but this claims to be iltialn. Anyway to clam a country of orgin like "made in USA" all that works. Is by where 90% of the final vaule of the product is created/assembled. For example pinerrleo's carbon frAmes made n Taiwan but say "made in italy" becuase leagly the frame cost them $200 roughly and then they add $1500 for compoent (RED/Record) plus wheels but the point is that most of the value is n the compenete witch in this case are added on n Italy so they can calim it to be a product of Italy. the frames are really cheap these are not hand made steel bikes. This is a $50,000 carbon mold being used 24/7 to pump out frames and due to the number price drops. This is what I think And am pretty damn sure it's the truth anyway. Past that they seem to be a great deal I wouldn't buy it cause u hurt companies that actually devople good frames like stroick,look,trek, speclized is ok, and so on


----------



## aviluke

Mattmill91 said:


> Ok I bet any one here this carbon frame is made n Asia it's a good deal becuase they sell u the componets and give u the frame. Just like motorbecane but this claims to be iltialn. Anyway to clam a country of orgin like "made in USA" all that works. Is by where 90% of the final vaule of the product is created/assembled. For example pinerrleo's carbon frAmes made n Taiwan but say "made in italy" becuase leagly the frame cost them $200 roughly and then they add $1500 for compoent (RED/Record) plus wheels but the point is that most of the value is n the compenete witch in this case are added on n Italy so they can calim it to be a product of Italy. the frames are really cheap these are not hand made steel bikes. This is a $50,000 carbon mold being used 24/7 to pump out frames and due to the number price drops. This is what I think And am pretty damn sure it's the truth anyway. Past that they seem to be a great deal I wouldn't buy it cause u hurt companies that actually devople good frames like stroick,look,trek, speclized is ok, and so on



Did you read all the posts? I guess not. Rossetti says it is made in Taiwan, just like 99.9% of the frames on the market, They are not hurting Trek and Specilaized becasue they don't make their frames domestic. Trek does make one or so in house upper end frame, but he rest are outsourced.


----------



## tomivan

How tall are U??? I am currently located in Norway and are looking at the Rossetti bikes. Do U know what approx size M and L is in cm?

sinc
tom


----------



## aviluke

tomivan said:


> How tall are U??? I am currently located in Norway and are looking at the Rossetti bikes. Do U know what approx size M and L is in cm?
> 
> sinc
> tom


5'10 and I went with the Med 54.5cm top tube. I normally ride a 56, but Rossetti talked me out of the large 57cm They said ti would be to big. The 54 seems to fit very good.


----------



## stihl

aviluke said:


> I got mine. I will post up some pictures in a bit. Mine was $3,500 out the door. I got the HMS-1 with full Sram Red, Intigrated stem and handle bar (like FSA) and Reynolds Attack wheels. I must say the bike is exactly as described or better. On my Topeak scale with and with look classic keo peddles it came in at 14.7 pounds. I went for a short ride and it rides really well. Pretty bike the nicest one I have evey seen, almost to nice to ride.


Could you post pics of the bike? I am close to purchasing the Diablesse model but will opt for their house brand 50mm clinchers and Red BB30 crankset. How are the calipers?


----------



## biggins113

i'm also looking at a rossetti, probably the diablesse, but still curious to hear a little bit more on quality and ride characteristics. my cannondale supersix/sram red was just stolen a couple of days ago and this looks like a smoking deal for a replacement bike. more pics please


----------



## Lance_work

All the new forum members that have only posted in this thread is starting to make me think . . . SHILL!


----------



## biggins113

and what exactly does shill mean??!! there is probably some underhanded intent here but since i'm a new forum member i'm too naive to pick it up...


----------



## biggins113

o.k. so having taken a minute to check this shill thing, i can assure you that i'm not working for rossetti. as i said before i just had a bike stolen and have been looking into replacements. that's about the end of the story


----------



## Lance_work

Biggins113, my post wasn't directed at you per se, but it does get suspicious when there are multiple people who have created new accounts and have only posted in this thread.

Several years ago, there was a big stink about one of the online bike dealers sending shills to post on RBR about what a great value their bikes were (and it's ahrd to argue that they're not a great value, but the majoirity of RBR posters were miffed that they didn't come out and state they had a "relationship" with the dealer before posting about how great the bikes were.

That's all I'm saying!  By the way, even if they are re-badged generic asian frames, they did come up with a really nice looking paint scheme. They do have sharp bikes.


----------



## biggins113

agreed!! i know that this happens as well and it is pretty dubious. for my part, i have been a forum member for two and a half years, i just spend more time reading and researching than posting!! and yeah, the bikes do look pretty sharp, i think their a good deal just for the parts spec alone. still wanting to hear some feedback from someone on actual ride quality though...


----------



## stihl

I did a little research about the Diablesse and it looks like it is made from Torayca 50HM3K.

The '09 Pinarello Prince is made from Torayca 50HM1K. I think that the last two characters (3K, 1K) stand for the outer layer of carbon, used mostly for aesthetic purposes.

At 970grams, it's not really considered light nowadays, but @ 3K for a whole bike w/ Sram Red it is tantalizing. I wish someone could post some pics though..


----------



## biggins113

yeah the materials used seem to be good quality. i have to say that though 970 grams may not be ultralight by todays ultralight standards, that is still a pretty feathery frame considering it has an integrated seatpost. also, the 970 number apparently only refers to a naked frame in size small.


----------



## fab4

The Rosetti frames are made in China. I just ordered the same frame as the Rossetti Diablesse direct from the company via ebay for 70% less than what Rossetti is charging for them. Click on the ebay link below and check out the frame on the bottom of the description (015-SPL & 015). Most but not all of the carbon frames nowadays are made either in China or Taiwan regardless of what the bike companies will tell you. They jack up the price as soon as they put paint and their name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CARBON-FIBER-MO...ikes?hash=item3a52eaac30&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## stevesbike

they may be from the same mold, but there appears to be a major weight difference between them, with the ebay version over 300 grams heavier - likely a lower modulus CF requiring more material.


----------



## stihl

I met a guy who showed up at our weekly crit ride trying to show us (sell) what looks like the same frame as the ebay bike from Hongfu. It had the same exact white and black paint but with a different decal (Messonier or some nonsense). He wanted $1600 for the frameset.

He "said" that the frame is a full T800. Weird part was the quoted weight was around 1100 grams sans paint, wtf? The pedalforce CG1 (same mold) is not even a full T800 and is below 900 grams. Is it possible to use the same mold with more/less material?

Although I gotta say, the lines on these frames are pretty slick IMO..
BB30 with a tapered headtube, monstrous tubes with skinny seatstays.

P.S. The Rossetti Diablesse is not from the same mold. The chainstays and seatstays are different if you look closely.


----------



## Henrizzle

I was curious and went to the HongFu site to see. Upon closer inspection, this is not the same frame as shown as the Rossetti. You can see clearly the BB is not the same, the cable routing is outside on the Fu, the fork is not the same, the seat mast is not the same. So it appears this particular frame is a knock off. It may very well be that the Rossetti is made somewhere in China but it seems to be of better quality than the HongFu. 3K for the bike with SRAM red and carbon wheels seems like a good price. I am just chewing my nails to decide whether spending close to 4500 to build a Look 595 with SRAM RED and Mavic R-Sys would yield a better and lighter bike. Any thoughts?


----------



## bwhite_4

You honestly can't compare a Look 595 to a Rossetti.

That's like comparing a BMW to a Hyundai.


----------



## Henrizzle

Yes, I've been holding out on buying the Rossetti because this is my thought exactly. The 595 is possibly the sexiest carbon frame I've ever seen next to the new Madone 6.9. But since the TDF the Madone has been kinda over priced in the used market. Just waiting on the rigth 595 ultra with the paint I like  For now I will roll around on the Bianchi Mega-Pro XL I built 10 years ago.


----------



## stihl

bwhite_4 said:


> You honestly can't compare a Look 595 to a Rossetti.
> 
> That's like comparing a BMW to a Hyundai.


Yeah, like comparing a BMW to a Hyundai, but with the same engine/transmission/brakes :hand:


----------



## coconuthugger

First off I do not work for Rossetti I live in Oregon I have a 09 scott addict I paid close to 10 grand for.
Now I would like to say if a company wants to sell a bike with campy record 11 and a integrated seatpost and full carbon 50mm wheelset for 3500.00 more power to them as long as it works WHO CARES WHERE ITS MADE!!! this allows other with out deep pockets to get a light bike and there e-bay ad says 13.8 lbs wow! my bike only weighs 800 grams less.Oh yeah and guess what My Scott came with all these inspection papers from china. there all made there!!!if there carbon,
I mean do some of you people out there think some little old Italian man named Gesseppi is hand building carbon frames in Italy? If so you probabaly think Sir Allen Stanford is a good person to invest your money with.


----------



## Henrizzle

Yes, I agree with all the points you make. In my earlier posts my intention was to point out that the HongFu frame is not the Rossetti frame, unless Rossetti doctored their photos with something different. My only concern with buying a Rossetti is really that there are no published geometry and specs on their website. Yes, it's a great deal for 3K is you can get it to fit


----------



## fernandez32112

*"Made in italy"*

if your riding community is like mine, you have some very big egos in your peleton. Its one big pissing contest to see who can spend the most money and become best friends with the local shop owner. The bike you paid too much for was probaly made somewhere in Asia, just like mine. My Bike? A Cirelli Secolo (similar to the Kuota Kredo) 2200 euros($3300) w/ Sram red, full carbon clincher wheels....16.6 lbs. Where did I get my bike?

I bought my bike last summer while in Italy, a local bike shop in little town of Asolo. The shop is called Cirelli after the owner Mr. Alvise Cirelli. The shop sells Cirelli bikes made by the same, no fancy website or TDF team. He makes about 90 bikes a year, assemebled there in his shop. Its common to find LBS in Italy selling their own brands. This guy has been making bikes all his life, at 62 he has seen it all and he was very quick to say that his carbon frames were made in Asia for him with his name on it. He also said he couldnt make as good a carbon frame if he wanted to for three time the cost. He felt that the Asain frames were as good or better than most made in Italy and that the very large majority of frames today, wether USA, Italy, Germany, France etc, are made in Asia! I believe him.

In short, I wouldnt buy a pacemaker made in Asia, but I sure as hell will save $3000 buying a bike made in asia. BTW the Cirelli is by far the best bike Ive ever ridden, a carbon frame Made in Honk Kong and sold by a real Italian from a real Italian bike company in a real Italian bike shop!! I own own a Trek Madone and Kuota Kredo. The Cirelli is the last one I bought, was the cheapest and is my favorite.


----------



## independentmind

You got me curious Fernandez, how about a pic of the Cirelli?


----------



## daivs_T

how is the ROSSETTI Alu/Carbon Matrix 3k with ALS that comes in that ebay sram red package?


----------



## fernandez32112

*"Made in Italy"*

I'll post a picture of the Cirelli soon. dont have any to post right now. BTW, I recently purchased a scale to weigh the bikes since im selling my Madone, and the Cirelli came in at 15.5lbs not 16.5lbs. Its right there with the Madone. I weighed both without bottle cages or pedals and with Ritchey Carbon 50mm APEX wheels. The Cirelli is absolutley beautiful with a white frame and matching seat post. Its really a work of art. It looks like the begining of a cycling revolution....I know I wont spend too much money on a bike again. Im working on getting Cirelli's contact info, as soon as I do I'll post it here.

Where is your bike made? Check out the link below:

http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


----------



## mccauley81

hey i noticed you had actual red crank set, the pictures on the website show their own crank set, i assume that with your purchase you were able to swap these, also can you respond to the difference if any in swapping the crank set, and do you reckon it is possible to swap to the actual sram brakes. cheers.


----------



## seanobaoiligh

*Rossetti??? To buy or not to buy.*

Ok, I'm new to this whole road bike thing and am wondering if a Rossetti is going to be as sturdy as my wife, and be able to put up with me getting on it a few times a week for fun?
Seriously, what's the deal? It's vertually impossible to get any pictures of them off the web with exceptioon to the rossetti site itself, and they're so so. Has any one else made the plunge and got some more thoughts / photos to share?
I bought a titanium frame motobecane mountain bike from bikesdirect a few months ago knowing I was buying asian built. I have to say I'm highly impressed with it and easily saved myself $2k in the process. I'm almost ready to go for one of these rossetti's.

Any advice??


----------



## coconuthugger

I have spoken with a lot of people. And Rossetti is going to be like leopard bikes cheap yesterday expensive tomorrow. Again I do not know these poeple I live in Oregon.But yeah exploit them before there Colonago!!!!


----------



## seanobaoiligh

*How's your rossetti now?*

Happy with your rossetti? Any photos? Surely someone out there has some photos to share?

Please??


----------



## FatTireFred

coconuthugger said:


> I have spoken with a lot of people. And Rossetti is going to be like leopard bikes cheap yesterday expensive tomorrow. Again I do not know these poeple I live in Oregon.But yeah exploit them before there Colonago!!!!




lol... price alone doesn't nec affect the frame's 'desirability'


----------



## ilovejuve

please post a review after you guys have ridden it. there is a new rig called the slx on their website. full bike with super record for under 3500. gotta have it.


----------



## coconuthugger

Lol..... you missed the point!!!! Next time I will make my post easier for you Fred.


----------



## stihl

Just found this link on weight weenies:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=66381

My Diablesse is coming tomorrow, we'll see if I'm impressed.


----------



## peter.hardie

*ride report?*



stihl said:


> Just found this link on weight weenies:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=66381
> 
> My Diablesse is coming tomorrow, we'll see if I'm impressed.


Have you had a chance to get out and ride it yet? Report?


----------



## pinarello34

*Anyone else notice*

that this Diablesse and the Velocite Helios look like the same frame? I much prefer the Rossetti branding (and price, the Helios is 1699) and find it annoying that Velocite has blogged for months about all the effort they put into designing this frame when its clear to anyone with interest in cycling equipment that neither Velocite or Rossetti make frames or components, rather they meet nice companies that do make said products at the Taiwanese trade show and put in an order or ten.

Still looking for that ride report Stihl...


----------



## beij

fab4 said:


> The Rosetti frames are made in China. I just ordered the same frame as the Rossetti Diablesse direct from the company via ebay for 70% less than what Rossetti is charging for them. Click on the ebay link below and check out the frame on the bottom of the description (015-SPL & 015). Most but not all of the carbon frames nowadays are made either in China or Taiwan regardless of what the bike companies will tell you. They jack up the price as soon as they put paint and their name.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CARBON-FIBER-MO...ikes?hash=item3a52eaac30&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


The Rossetti Diablesse is quoted as having a BB30 bottom bracket, do you know if the Hongfu frames have this?


----------



## beij

The Rossetti Diablesse is quoted as having a BB30 bottom bracket, do you know if the Hongfu frames have this?


----------



## pinarello34

Hong Fu makes most of their carbon frames (if not all) in either BB30 or BSA- you specify at order.


----------



## j-dogg

Ran into a couple Rossetti owners recently in South Beach, where they come from.......they are all very pleased with them.


----------



## Timbuctoo

Anymore info on the Rossetti bikes. I'm almost ready to jump and get one because the owners communication has been solid. Anymore info about the quality and ride of these bikes would be great. They do look nice!


----------



## Dajianshan

They appear to be an "open mold" frame from a Chinese factory. There may be similar frames out there, but Rossetti chose the finishing and details. Imagine the difference between the old Dodge Colt and Plymouth Omni. I don't imagine Rossetti plays much of a role in the design of the bikes beyond a few options they are given by the manufacturer... like choosing fabrics. Is it worth what they are asking or can you get the same thing cheaper? The components are dealt with this way as well.


----------



## Timbuctoo

As long as they are the real deal and not scammers. I like the colour schemes and the frames look nice. It's hard to get decent bikes for a decent price in remote Australia so if these guys can send me what I pay for then I'd be happy with that. Some ride reports would be good though.


----------



## Timbuctoo

So I guess this is like this;
Choice 1 - Purchase an eBay frame, get it custom painted and then find all the parts at a reasonable price or
Choice 2 - Use a business like Rossetti or Pedal Force to give you a price for the total bike ready to build with their choice of paint and run with that 

Even if it's slightly more expensive than doing it yourself it might not be worth trying to souce all the parts and much around.

My other option is to get an Orbea Onix with SRAM rival groupset and low end Mavic wheels. I would want to upgrade the wheels and the Orbea frame is manufactured in China anyway.

So in a way Rossetti is no different than say Orbea or Trek or Specialized who also source most of their stuff from Asia.

If I order the bike and it comes through as promised then I guess I'll get a better deal than if I went local. I just have to make sure this Rossetti business is legit.


----------



## Lectron

Timbuctoo said:


> So in a way Rossetti is no different than say Orbea or Trek or Specialized who also source most of their stuff from Asia.


Uh....Well in a way I guess.........Just don't do the mistake of saying the quality is no different


----------



## Dajianshan

Well... not exactly. When Orbea, Trek and Specialized make their frames they often:

a) Did the engineering in-house and institute a specific manufacturing and R&D program to go with the frames.

or

b) Buy a mold from an Asian company, test it and re-engineer the frame to fix faults or defects in the engineering or aesthetic mods. 

c) Buy a frame mold, test it and don't change much, but institute their own production controls and processes. 

The Rossetti is a Chinese (not Taiwanese) frame where Rossetti made only minor tweaks within an ordering palette set by the factory. Like a K car. I think that's how it works.


----------



## Lectron

You have small things like quality control and test riders with feedback from them..

Final QC are actually handed over to the customer in these cases......
If you can live with that you _might _ end up with a decent frame


----------



## JRacer

I got my SLX and I love the bike, in fact is the best set up I've ever have in terms of comfort and performance compared with previous top of the line bikes I've raced in the past, Cervelos, Treks, Looks, Giants, very confortable and at the same time stif and responsive, highly recommended


----------



## dhfreak

aviluke said:


> I put the question back to you, what companies, excect for Trek, make their own frams or parts? Everything is outsourced to Asia by all the companies. The Torelli Montefalco looks to be from the same mold as the Rossetti.
> 
> Rossetti may have roots in Italy or not, it really does not matter.



Umm, let's see. Giant and Time both weave their own carbon fabric in house. I'm not saying all Giant's frames are made in house, but then again neither are Trek's. C-Dale's high end frames are still made in house, Colnago's high end frames are made in house, Parlee still makes their frames in house, as does Guru and Serotta. I'm obviously not counting all the custom builders, and I'm sure I'm missing a few of the larger guys as well. Oh, I have not made it through this entire thread yet so forgive me if someone already posted something similar. The Rossetti stuff is nice looking though!

Mike


----------



## mccarthyd003

*JRacer... can you plz post some pics and share your experience!!*

 Would love to see more and hear about some epic time spent on your new bike.


----------



## ganginwood

like many others.....i saw the website and ebay acutions. couldn't believe the price so i called the number from the website. did some googling and came accross this thread. 

for as much time as i've spent in this place and on mtbr, i've never seen a thread where so many people who responded, only have 2-10 posts. 

i'm really interested in this package but the responses don't hold much clout.

any word on a review from a valued member?


----------



## rothwood

Of course the Rossetti is an Asian made frame. So are Cervelo, Specialized, and most other mass-market frames. I owned a 2006 Bianchi 928 Luna that had a sticker on it that said "Made in Italy" although it was, in fact, made in Asia. Most big name companies design a bike and then have it produced in Asia. What we consumers end up paying for is advertising (and the "privilege to ride the same bike as.....) There are a number of really good frames out there at a fraction of the cost of the big names. My TT bike is a Planet X that sells for $699. It is the same frame that was painted up as a Ridley and ridden by Cadel Evans in the 2007 TdF. How about this: Performance Bike sells a very nice carbon frameset with the new DuraAce 7900 Di2 electric drivetrain, FSA K-Force Light crankset with BB30 bottom bracket, Tektro 750 Carbon brakes and Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels for $6,000. They even put it on sale for $5,400. And then, check out bikesdirect.com. They sell a HM Carbon frameset under the name of Motobecane with full DuraAce 7900 (including crankset and brakeset) for $2,800. Yes, it comes with those middle of the road Mavic Ksyrium wheels but, hey with all the money you save you could buy some great wheels and still come out a whole lot cheaper for a bike just as good as those with big names. (I was in my LBS just the other day and they had a 2010 Trek Madone with full DuraAce - not electric - and Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 wheels for just under $9,000. If I bought those wheels for $2,500 and put them on the Motobecane that I bought for $2,800 I would be willing to bet that there is not $3,700 of value in the Trek.) I feel confident that Performance or Bikesdirect would do a good job of standing behind their products. I don't know anything about the other online guys. If I purchased a Rossetti from my LBS then I would feel pretty good that they would stand behind it. My only real concern about the online bikes is warranty. Also, fit is extremely important. That is where my LBS comes in. Most consumers do not know how to fit a bike properly. You can have the top of the line big name bike out there but, if it doesn't fit you will be uncomfortable and not be able to get all your power to the pedals. So, if your ego can handle not having a big name between your thighs, I say forget the big names, buy a good value and get your LBS to fit you properly. But, if you have to have a big name, buy it used. Here is good article on where bikes are made: http://allanti.com/articles/where-was-my-bike-made-pg328.htm. In closing, I am not a bike shop or bike seller. I am a 54 year old bike enthusiast who has ridden since high school. I build up and work on all of my own bikes and ride a lot.


----------



## ganginwood

again....this is the only thread in which i've seen the majority of responses come from people who have only posted 2-3 times here on rbr. it just seems weird. honestly, the frame to me looks ok and i agree with the other posts to the extent that most of the frames come from the same place. 
the rossetti wheels and componetry are what i question. 
a super record 11 grupo for 3500 bucks with frame and carbon wheels? campy 11 retails for close to 3 grand alone. i just don't get it.

and to make it worse....i still have not seen a pic of one ofthese bikes on the road nor a review from a member......only from the website.


----------



## Toorqs

pinarello34 said:


> that this Diablesse and the Velocite Helios look like the same frame? I much prefer the Rossetti branding (and price, the Helios is 1699) and find it annoying that Velocite has blogged for months about all the effort they put into designing this frame when its clear to anyone with interest in cycling equipment that neither Velocite or Rossetti make frames or components, rather they meet nice companies that do make said products at the Taiwanese trade show and put in an order or ten.



Get your fact straight before you throw dirt at someone. The Helios and the Diablesse is from the same factory, that is no secret. The Helios has been through 7 stages of prototying and testing before the final version were made, tweaking the stiffness and comfort levels and the internal cable routing. The CF type and layup may also be very different, its hard to tell since Rosetti offers no info on the frames whatsoever which makes it likely this is a catalog edition with no say in the development. The Helios is also EN tested. Im sure the Diablesse is a nice frame, and it looks great. The point is that a given design can yield very different results.


----------



## ganginwood

so how do they get the components? campy super record is 3 grand, yet they sell the bike, carbon wheels, stem, seat..etc, etc..etc..and super record for 3900??? it makes no sense. what's more, i called campagnolo yesterday afternoon and asked them if they supplied rossetti with any of the components. they said no. i'm all about giving them a shot, but i need a legit reason from a legit member.


----------



## Presta

ganginwood said:


> so how do they get the components? campy super record is 3 grand, yet they sell the bike, carbon wheels, stem, seat..etc, etc..etc..and super record for 3900??? it makes no sense. what's more, i called campagnolo yesterday afternoon and asked them if they supplied rossetti with any of the components. they said no. i'm all about giving them a shot, but i need a legit reason from a legit member.


I dont know which of the models you are referring to, but the one I am looking at only has portions of the Campy SR 11 on it. Brakes and crank are their own stuff. I am not sure about Rossetti either but I am confident that whoever you spoke to at Campy doesnt know . The OEM market in Europe is huge and there is no way that this person will know everyone to whom they sell their components! 
BTW, with regards to the assumptions that anyone who is new or does not usually post is in league with Rosetti: I am not new. I ended up here because one of my bike buddies asked me about Rossetti. And no, I am not, in any way, associated with Rossetti.


----------



## ganginwood

according to rossetti, you can modify any package to your liking. i was sent a component sheet from andres @ rossetti with the super record options....inclduing crank and brakes. it came to 3900 which was the total price for the bike including carbon 58mm wheels, carbon frame and grupo. that's just plain ridiculous...esp when SR retails @ 3000.

i would find it hard to believe that campagnolo doesn't know who they distribute to, especially when all they have to do is look it up. campagnolo made it very clear that they do not distribute to online shops...campy said it would be possible for rossetti to buy the product in europe/asia against the dollar where the dollar is weaker and redistribute it here....but they would know about it.

lets be real about this....no one has a pick of the bike in action and this thread is over a year old.


----------



## Presta

ganginwood said:


> according to rossetti, you can modify any package to your liking. i was sent a component sheet from andres @ rossetti with the super record options....inclduing crank and brakes. it came to 3900 which was the total price for the bike including carbon 58mm wheels, carbon frame and grupo. that's just plain ridiculous...esp when SR retails @ 3000.
> 
> i would find it hard to believe that campagnolo doesn't know who they distribute to, especially when all they have to do is look it up. campagnolo made it very clear that they do not distribute to online shops...campy said it would be possible for rossetti to buy the product in europe/asia against the dollar where the dollar is weaker and redistribute it here....but they would know about it.
> 
> lets be real about this....no one has a pick of the bike in action and this thread is over a year old.


Dont be naive... I can, as a regular customer get the Super Record Grouppo for less then 1700 USD here in Europe. There are more than 20 webshops in Germany selling Campy. The guy you talked has no clue! Now if I can get the grouppo for less then 1700 I am sure that Rossetti can get it at less. Also I can get a full carbon wheel set for less than 800 USD and a carbon frame for less than 700 USD. Do the math buddy!


----------



## Starter

This is the most asinine thread ever. A five page discussion on name-brand carbon frame manufacturers vs. ebay unbranded carbon frames vs. startup companies rebranding ebay carbon frames would have been relevant like five years ago... All this stuff has been hashed-out and re-hashed-out on this and literally every other cycling forum on the internet again and again and again. It's almost as bad as a "which saddle?" thread.

F*ck it. I'll play.

Historically, this discussion has always boiled down to this: Name-brand carbon frames are a good thing, but command a premium price. Unbranded ebay frames can often be a good thing... They are cheap as hell, often under $500 shipped, and sometimes are very good frames in their own right, just as good as the name-brand frames. 

Re-branders, on the other hand, are rarely a good thing. While they may not be as pricy as the name-brand farmes, they still do jack up the price on what is essentially an ebay special, and for this you get basically nothing in return, except for a goofy name on your down-tube that the snobs on your ride will quietly judge you for.

Here's one argument that's been made many times, and for me is really the nuts and bolts of why an unbranded ebay frame is a better bet than a rebrander: Carbon is a material that can fail suddenly and catastrophically for a number of reasons, but it is much more sensitive to manufacturing defect than a steel or alloy frame. While a screwy weld on an aluminum frame may result in a slow crack, a botched section of carbon can spell disaster. One of the things you are paying for with a name-brand carbon frame is a certain assurance that your Look, or Cervelo or Giant or whatever isn't going to explode under you. Not because it's made by much better workers in much better plant. It's been established that very often the same workers in the same plant are cranking out both the name-brands _and_ the unbranded frames. You can have a certain assurance because the particular frames being made for the name-brands have been tested and re-tested over countless iterations of prototypes, until the final product has been pretty well proven safe before it is released to market. They do this because they are big companies with a lot of money, and they don't want to lose it all with a rash of lawsuits.

Now the ebay specials... Not so much. Very often the design is penned, and then they sell what pops out of the mold, no prototypes, full speed ahead and damn the torpedoes. These are fly-by-night deals, it's next to impossible to find anyone to sue, and it's highly unlikely you would be able to even if you did, due to international law... And besides, what do they really have worth suing for?

Now... let me be absolutely clear on this point: This does not always mean the ebay special is a bad frame. Again, there are quite a few out there every bit as good and safe and durable as the name-brands. In some cases they are even the same frame- just extras the workers pop-out at night to make an extra buck on the side. And besides, there have been several incidents where name-brand carbon frames have failed due to manufacturing or design flaws... So it's a gray area. But by in large you are getting an assurance with the name-brand, and not so much of one with the ebay specials.

So let's say that this "assurance" is the main _value_ that you are getting for your buck when buying a name-brand over an ebay special... ie, while many of the extra bucks may in fact be going to advertising etc., the main value you as a customer receive is the assurance of reasonable safety. Or the "prestige" if you're a jackass.

Now assuming that assurance isn't that important to you, and you're willing to risk your neck on a non-name-brand carbon frame... Which makes more sense? The no-assurance ebay special for $450 shipped, or the very same frame clumsily soaked in oh-so-vogue white paint with "Rossetti" or "Spicolli" or "GayAsHelli" scrawled on the down-tube for $1000 more?


----------



## Presta

Starter said:


> This is the most asinine thread ever. A five page discussion on name-brand carbon frame manufacturers vs. ebay unbranded carbon frames vs. startup companies rebranding ebay carbon frames would have been relevant like five years ago... All this stuff has been hashed-out and re-hashed-out on this and literally every other cycling forum on the internet again and again and again. It's almost as bad as a "which saddle?" thread.
> 
> F*ck it. I'll play.
> 
> Historically, this discussion has always boiled down to this: Name-brand carbon frames are a good thing, but command a premium price. Unbranded ebay frames can often be a good thing... They are cheap as hell, often under $500 shipped, and sometimes are very good frames in their own right, just as good as the name-brand frames.
> 
> Re-branders, on the other hand, are rarely a good thing. While they may not be as pricy as the name-brand farmes, they still do jack up the price on what is essentially an ebay special, and for this you get basically nothing in return, except for a goofy name on your down-tube that the snobs on your ride will quietly judge you for.
> 
> Here's one argument that's been made many times, and for me is really the nuts and bolts of why an unbranded ebay frame is a better bet than a rebrander: Carbon is a material that can fail suddenly and catastrophically for a number of reasons, but it is much more sensitive to manufacturing defect than a steel or alloy frame. While a screwy weld on an aluminum frame may result in a slow crack, a botched section of carbon can spell disaster. One of the things you are paying for with a name-brand carbon frame is a certain assurance that your Look, or Cervelo or Giant or whatever isn't going to explode under you. Not because it's made by much better workers in much better plant. It's been established that very often the same workers in the same plant are cranking out both the name-brands _and_ the unbranded frames. You can have a certain assurance because the particular frames being made for the name-brands have been tested and re-tested over countless iterations of prototypes, until the final product has been pretty well proven safe before it is released to market. They do this because they are big companies with a lot of money, and they don't want to lose it all with a rash of lawsuits.
> 
> Now the ebay specials... Not so much. Very often the design is penned, and then they sell what pops out of the mold, no prototypes, full speed ahead and damn the torpedoes. These are fly-by-night deals, it's next to impossible to find anyone to sue, and it's highly unlikely you would be able to even if you did, due to international law... And besides, what do they really have worth suing for?
> 
> Now... let me be absolutely clear on this point: This does not always mean the ebay special is a bad frame. Again, there are quite a few out there every bit as good and safe and durable as the name-brands. In some cases they are even the same frame- just extras the workers pop-out at night to make an extra buck on the side. And besides, there have been several incidents where name-brand carbon frames have failed due to manufacturing or design flaws... So it's a gray area. But by in large you are getting an assurance with the name-brand, and not so much of one with the ebay specials.
> 
> So let's say that this "assurance" is the main _value_ that you are getting for your buck when buying a name-brand over an ebay special... ie, while many of the extra bucks may in fact be going to advertising etc., the main value you as a customer receive is the assurance of reasonable safety. Or the "prestige" if you're a jackass.
> 
> Now assuming that assurance isn't that important to you, and you're willing to risk your neck on a non-name-brand carbon frame... Which makes more sense? The no-assurance ebay special for $450 shipped, or the very same frame clumsily soaked in oh-so-vogue white paint with "Rossetti" or "Spicolli" or "GayAsHelli" scrawled on the down-tube for $1000 more?


I am so glad that this forum has "Starter"... Now all questions have been answered and we all know the truth. Next time anyone starts a thread or post their answers/opinions, be sure to contact "Starter" for permission or better yet, get the truth right from this oracle... If I were you "Starter" I would open a question/answer thread where you can lay it all down for us. "Us" being just regular guys who love riding but who are "asinine" (read foolish, idiots, stupid etc.) and just want to to know the whats up from the one who knows when to close a thread, or even to stop one from even being opened...


----------



## Starter

Presta said:


> I am so glad that this forum has "Starter"... Now all questions have been answered and we all know the truth. Next time anyone starts a thread or post their answers/opinions, be sure to contact "Starter" for permission or better yet, get the truth right from this oracle... If I were you "Starter" I would open a question/answer thread where you can lay it all down for us. "Us" being just regular guys who love riding but who are "asinine" (read foolish, idiots, stupid etc.) and just want to to know the whats up from the one who knows when to close a thread, or even to stop one from even being opened...


Did you even bother to read past the facetious first paragraph, or would that have just belabored your singleminded intent to flame me? If you've been on the forum since 2006 then you should know that this thread topic is well beyond a golden-oldie, and therefore fair game for the light-hearted mocking I opened my post with. Doesn't mean it's not still worth talking about, as I think the other 90% of my post showed I was more than willing to do... But it _is_ a topic that has been fairly well hashed out over the years. 

And knock off the excessive use of quotation marks around my name. It neither belittles me nor makes you appear intelligent. It just makes you look like someone who hasn't mastered basic grammar. Really. It lends the same feel as the double-wide dwellers who overuse the term "classy"...


----------



## ganginwood

how bout some of those links to 1700 campy grupo's? if they are warrantied...i'll be all over them.


----------



## Presta

Starter said:


> Did you even bother to read past the facetious first paragraph, or would that have just belabored your singleminded intent to flame me? If you've been on the forum since 2006 then you should know that this thread topic is well beyond a golden-oldie, and therefore fair game for the light-hearted mocking I opened my post with. Doesn't mean it's not still worth talking about, as I think the other 90% of my post showed I was more than willing to do... But it _is_ a topic that has been fairly well hashed out over the years.
> 
> And knock off the excessive use of quotation marks around my name. It neither belittles me nor makes you appear intelligent. It just makes you look like someone who hasn't mastered basic grammar. Really. It lends the same feel as the double-wide dwellers who overuse the term "classy"
> Did you even bother to read past the sarcastic joking in my first paragraph, or would that have just belabored your singleminded intent to be a douchebag and flame? Unless you're severely retarded, you should know that this thread topic is well beyond a golden-oldie, and therefore fair game for the light-hearted mocking I opened my post with. Doesn't mean it's not still worth talking about, as I think the other 90% of my post showed I was more than willing to do... But it is a topic that has been fairly well hashed out over the years.
> 
> Pretty hilarious that your cover for starting a fight is in "defense" of the topic, and attacking my post for not adding anything, when despite my facetious first sentence, I've actually contributed much more to the topic than you have.
> 
> Maybe you'd like to try your hand at attacking the other 90% of my post and tell me exactly what you find so far off-base?...


I guess there is only one guy who knows it all. "Starter" is the name and foolishness is the game. Speaking of sarcasm. Are you the only one entitled to use it? Since you are so full of yourself I would guess that your answer to this questions is "yes". As for grammar, I apologize to all but you, since English is not my mother tounge. How many languages do you speak "Starter"? Oh, that many? 

Smarty-pants.


----------



## Presta

ganginwood said:


> how bout some of those links to 1700 campy grupo's? if they are warrantied...i'll be all over them.


Sent you the info. Enjoy!


----------



## bilzee

I haven't been here in a while. Never thought there would be so much hate developing out of some simple questions. Anyway, just wanted to let people know that I went a different direction with the bike. I bought an '09 Lapierre 400 FDJ frame off ebay then slowly built it up with components from various places. I purchased the SRAM Red Groupo from bicycledoctorusa.com. I recommend his service. He did an excellent job answering my questions and was very patient with me. His final price was about $500 cheaper than other sites that I frequent. I finished the build in late July '09. It took me about three weeks of riding to get it tuned in. I have really enjoyed the bike and recommend it to anyone.

It weighs just over 15 pounds. I am in the market for new wheels now. I have enjoyed the Eastons but want to try something new.

I have attached a picture. This is what it looked like immediately after the build after the first test ride. I updated my aluminum and electrical tape bottle cage with two carbon cages from direct from China.


----------



## Presta

Starter said:


> Man, you are just a dick, huh? And "Starter is the name and foolishness is the game"? Gayest flame ever. As for me speaking no other languages... Vete y chinga a tu madre. Perra.


I speak many languages, Spanish being one of them. I never said you didnt speak another language. I asked how many. No doubt you are capable to use foul Spanish, which I will report to RoadbikeReview. 
Hope you get a chance to ride between all the cuzzing and insults!


----------



## Starter

Presta said:


> I speak many languages, Spanish being one of them. I never said you didnt speak another language. I asked how many. No doubt you are capable to use foul Spanish, which I will report to RoadbikeReview.
> Hope you get a chance to ride between all the cuzzing and insults!


Jajaja... You start a fight, and now you want to go tattle? Knock yourself out, champ. You remind me of one of those vicious little chihuahuas you see sometimes... Snarling and snapping, impotent and pathetic in it's rage. You're boring and I'm done talking to you. :lol:


----------



## Presta

Starter said:


> Jajaja... You start a fight, and now you want to go tattle? Knock yourself out, champ. You remind me of one of those vicious little chihuahuas you see sometimes... Snarling and snapping, impotent and pathetic in it's rage. You're boring and I'm done talking to you. :lol:


Mirroring, is the term familiar? (And no, we are not speaking computers.) I think you wrote the book. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickbar

This thread seems to have dwelled of the original topic being about Rossetti Bikes.

I live in Cape Town, South Africa, and here is my experience with them, draw your own opinions as to whether it is good bad or indifferent.

I purchased a SL-1 bike from Rossetti Bikes about a month ago. The bike is fabulous, but there have been some problems with the purchase. I ordered the bike with Compact Crank & 2 Chains. It was supplied with the normal 53/39 crank and only one chain.

On the seat post tube the name Rossetti was spelt incorrectly on both sides, On the right side it is spelt ROESETTI and on the left side it is spelt ROSSSTTI.

When I wrote to him informing him of the errors and suggested that he send me a replacement frame, and I would send back the faulty frame once the replacement arrived, he simply said and I quote "Please send frame back we will replace or re-paint."

When i replied and said that I could not see how he could repaint the frame as I assumed that his frames like 95% of all carbon bike frames are made in the East this was his reply:

I am sick with your assumptions about our manufacturing process why you are always assuming that we build the bike where ever you say we do??. No our rims are not made by Equinox sorry.And yes we do have a painting facility here in the U.S where we paint our frames I don't understand what is satisfactory for you but we also paint here very very expensive Harley Davidson Motorcycles.

ME AGAIN:
If you email me on [email protected] I will happily send you copies of my email emails to him and his short and aggressive answers to me, as they are too long to post here.

So to summarize, great bike, but don't expect smooth after sales service


----------



## mberry133

*Rossetti Wheel Problems*

I bought a Rossetti PRO SL-2 from eBay in March. My only complaint had been that they shipped it without carbon-compatible brake pads. There were other pads in a plastic bag that I assumed were back-ups (there was no documentation of any kind that came with the bike). So I rode with the non-compatible ones for about three weeks with this bad squeaking until someone told me. I wrote to Rossetti and they said the carbon compatible ones were in the bag. Well, I had both sets checked out by a mechanic for team BMC and he told me neither were carbon-compatible. So, I bought Swiss Stops but not I have little yellow lines where the initial pads carved little cuts in the wheels and the yellow Swiss Stop color filled them up.

That had been my only complaint. But then I noticed bulges started to form in the wheels around the valves. They have slowly gotten bigger and today I sent an email to Rossetti with the pictures asking them to let me return it and get a new one. Fingers crossed. Here are the pics.


----------



## rx-79g

uvwxyz said:


> I made the jump. These are definitely Italians, and I can't imagine it would be worth it to them to go thru all this if their frames are not the real deal as well.


http://www.rossettibike.com/rossetti-factory-and-lab.html
Do these guys look Italian?


----------



## Nickbar

After literally dozens of emails back and forth and much battering I eventually got them to supply another complete bike at a discounted price which enabled me to stay mobile whilst they were sending out the new bike, which fortunately has no issues (so far) and I was then able to sell the faulty bike at a discount price.

I also had the incredible squeal when braking in spite of the fact that the pads were definitely for carbon wheels. (They are made by Equinox) When I complained about the squeal he said he had never experienced the problem before and said that it was most likely caused by dirt and suggested I thoroughly clean the rims. This did not help at all, so I searched the net for a solution which I eventually found, and that was to set the brake pads with some tow in (the front edge of the pad touches the rim before the rear end of the pads touches) this worked and I can now apply brakes without the whole neighbourhood hearing it.

One thing is for sure, the Rossetti SL1 is one of the best looking bikes around, I have NEVER been out on any group ride without getting compliments from fellow cyclists about what a beautiful bike it is, and it’s an absolute pleasure to ride with the Di2 electronic gear shifts, it’s like going from the stone age to the space age.


----------



## rx-79g

Nickbar said:


> I also had the incredible squeal when braking in spite of the fact that the pads were definitely for carbon wheels. (They are made by Equinox) When I complained about the squeal he said he had never experienced the problem before and said that it was most likely caused by dirt and suggested I thoroughly clean the rims. This did not help at all, so I searched the net for a solution which I eventually found, and that was to set the brake pads with some tow in (the front edge of the pad touches the rim before the rear end of the pads touches) this worked and I can now apply brakes without the whole neighbourhood hearing it.


All brake pads require toe-in.

That must be very hard for a company to put up with complaints about it's products from people who don't know about how to work on bicycles. But I guess that's the downside to selling direct.


----------



## Nickbar

rx-79g said:


> All brake pads require toe-in.
> 
> That must be very hard for a company to put up with complaints about it's products from people who don't know about how to work on bicycles. But I guess that's the downside to selling direct.


Ya I guess you are right, with monkeys like me around who knows how a bike is put together?

I must just add though that I also have a bike with Equinox carbon wheels (for which I am the South Africa agent) which do not have toe in and do not squeal??

As you are obviously an expert perhaps you can enlighten me as to this anomaly?


----------



## mberry133

Update: After sending the pics Rossetti has agreed to give me a new wheel


----------



## rx-79g

Nickbar said:


> Ya I guess you are right, with monkeys like me around who knows how a bike is put together?
> 
> I must just add though that I also have a bike with Equinox carbon wheels (for which I am the South Africa agent) which do not have toe in and do not squeal??
> 
> As you are obviously an expert perhaps you can enlighten me as to this anomaly?


Some wheel/pads don't squeal, even if they aren't assembled correctly. OR, you have the type of calipers that have little tabs on the back edge to force toe in.

Toe-in is as standard an adjustment as centering the brake or setting the derailleur stops. It is not some super-secret-handshake method for curing strange brake problems. You'll find it in every bicycle instruction book or caliper and pad instruction manual. Step 2:
http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...001/SI_8DD0A_001_EN_v1_m56577569830621540.pdf

You're the agent?


----------



## Nickbar

rx-79g said:


> Some wheel/pads don't squeal, even if they aren't assembled correctly. OR, you have the type of calipers that have little tabs on the back edge to force toe in.
> 
> Toe-in is as standard an adjustment as centering the brake or setting the derailleur stops. It is not some super-secret-handshake method for curing strange brake problems. You'll find it in every bicycle instruction book or caliper and pad instruction manual. Step 2:
> http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...001/SI_8DD0A_001_EN_v1_m56577569830621540.pdf
> 
> You're the agent?


Thanks for enlightening us all on this issue.

Pity neither ROSSETTI (the so called manufacturer) and two of our largest local bike shops out here did not know how to solve the problem, else they could have have saved me time and effort and money to find the solution. The LBS solution was to sell me those insanely expensive yellow brake pads which of course without toe-in did not work either, until I found out about the toe-in setting from the internet.

Seen as the toe-in issue seems to be such an elementary part of bike assembly one would have thought that a manufacturer who presumably sells hundreds of bikes, and the two LBS who assemble literally hundreds if not thousands of bikes yearly would or should have known about such an elementary issue as toe-in.

Just goes to show no one is ever to old to learn, including Rossetti two large bike retailers in SA, myself and the dozens if not hundreds of people who resorted to the internet to find the solution for squealing brakes, all I can say is thank heavens the World now has the internet to turn to, to tap into the infinite amount of knowledge out there.


----------



## Nickbar

mberry133 said:


> Update: After sending the pics Rossetti has agreed to give me a new wheel


I am very pleased for your sake that you have been able to get your problem sorted out so quickly, perhaps Rossetti has realized that if he wants to build a successful business after sales service is an essential part of any business success story.


----------



## ufkick93

So anything new??? Any new rossetti purchases out there??? I currently have a Madone and have been looking for a year at new frames and components from other companies. Are the Rossetti frames fairly stiff??


----------



## kiroskka

Lance_work said:


> All the new forum members that have only posted in this thread is starting to make me think . . . SHILL!


Seriously, this thread is so ridiculous and stupid.


----------



## bike867

Thread Necromancer! It's alive!

Ok, I bit the bullet and bought a naked black Rossetti Murcielago with SRAM red. Yes, it is likely the same as the Chinese fm028, but they offered a build kit and I wouldn't have to worry much about parts compatibility. The box was well packed and the only thing they forgot was the top cap to the stem, which they shipped once I let them know about it.

The frame has a 1-1/8 to 1/1.5 head tube and a bb30 shell. The frame is all carbon with no aluminum inserts for the bb shell or head tube bearing. The frame (in size large) tipped the scales at 2.4 pounds, or 1086 grams for those playing along at home. I ordered a set of the Yokozuna cables since the rear brake requires a full-length of brake housing and I had read that this cable brand is ideal for that type of setup.

I'm 6'2" and 190 pounds, and have just completed my first ride of 50 miles. It rides very well, only slightly nervous with a stiff crosswind that I attribute mostly to the lightness. As built, with pedals and bottle cages, it weighs exactly 16.0 pounds. I don't find it painfully stiff or anything, but maybe my weight is helping in that regard.

They save money by including some annodized ebay brakes that you can get for $115 versus the Sram red calipers, as well as their own seatpost and saddle. The bars and stem are also entry level priced, but they go well on the bike. Lastly, they ship pretty low-level wheels (Shimano RS20s) that only run about $220 for the set on amazon. A high zoot wheelset would also drop at least .7 pounds off this build. To keep the weight down, they include race tires and ultralight tubes. I can't imagine getting more than 1000 miles out of the tires.

The frame/fork only carry a one year warranty against defects. That does seem a little light for a bike like this, so I hope it holds up over time. After reading over the bustedcarbon.com website, it appears that nearly all the carbon failure are the result of hitting something. So, much like our cars, the bikes today are designed to fail catastrophically in the event of a crash.


----------



## rothwood

Don't mean to tell a man how to set up his bike...but it sure looks like you have the levers rotated pretty far forward. Good looking frame.


----------



## willieboy

This could be the most entertaining thread I have ever had the pleasure reading. All one hour of it. While I have no interest in a new bike I would like to thank those that mentioned the tow in needed on the brake pads. I'm experiencing some issues with my brakes since I changed my wheelset and now I know why. Thank you.


----------



## pinarello34

The gentlemen that stated brake toe-in was the default standard: you are absolutely right. LBS mechanics seldom know this because its rarely an issue for them. Bikes come to them 95% complete- brakes adjusted from factory. Also, sadly- most LBS mechanics are kind of lazy- (I've worked and owned several shops over the past 20 years, from beachcruiser island shops to the highest of the high end boutique shops). Its easier to make profit on selling you new pads as a fix than playing with your brake adjustment for a beer. Also, brake squeal really isnt an issue for the 95% of shop sold bikes that come with aluminum rims stock.

You always toe-in the brake pads- the degree to which you do so depends on the amount of absolute stopping power you desire vs. modulation you prefer and the materials you are braking.


----------



## skygodmatt

So...does anyone else have photos and ride reports on Rossettis?


----------



## bike867

Some photos of my Rossetti Murcielago:

Rossetti Murcielago

Impressions after a few months: Seems to ride nicely for me (190 pounds), very light, good price, and other people seem to like the way it looks. The company has cut corners in order to deliver a bike in this price range. The stem and bars included are about $40 for both online, the included wheelset is the RS20 which can be had for about $190, the seatpost is their own creation as is their saddle. I spent some extra money to upgrade the stem, handlebars, seatpost, and wheelset and now sit at 14.6 pounds with pedals, bottle cages, and bike computer. The additions were about $1K, but I should be able to get some money back after selling the wheelset. I'll be using the bars, stem, and possibly the post on a commuter bike.

The company, in my opinion, is not very helpful and are somewhat condescending to their customers. I had three issues with the order, one of which was sort of my fault, one was a missing top cap and expander plug, and the other lies in the way they do their seat clamp which require that I drill out one of the upper wishbones. They responded, here's direct quote: "In reality this kind of bikes should be build by professional mechanics and they will surely understand this." While I'm not a pro, I've built at least 12 bikes from scratch, and know how things go together; though, this was my first experience with a BB30 and integrated headset. They believe their bikes are ready for the pros and as such should only be worked on by professional mechanics, not some dude in his basement. I also did not know the stem length I needed, so I went with 130 and turns out I needed 110. They said they would ship a 110, but never did. 

The frame is pretty nice, 100% all carbon, including the drop outs and the bottom bracket and headset area...no metal inserts of any kind. The front derailleur is pop-riveted to the frame, as are the front cable stops and water bottle mounts. The frame is setup for an internally routed rear brake cable that needs housing from the lever all the way to the caliper. I'm using the Yokozuna housing which is known to be quite stiff, so it rattles a bit in the hollow top tube over rough roads and I haven't figured out the best way to shut it up. The frame is really stiff laterally, much more so than my 853 steel Lemond. The weather here in Seattle has been pretty awful, so I still haven't done a ride over 50 miles. Their warranty is also only one year on the frame/fork, which seems too short for a bike in this price range. The Douglas carbon Sram Red setup on Colorado Cyclist is the roughly same price and they offer a 2 year warranty. The Douglas also offers more name-brand components, but is a little heavier if you're a weight weenie.


----------



## skygodmatt

Nice. It really looks beautiful.


----------



## shabbasuraj

I'd ride it........ i think


----------



## krhea

skygodmatt said:


> So...does anyone else have photos and ride reports on Rossettis?


I've enjoyed mine quite a lot and I have numerous carbon rides to compare it to. The ride is stiff yet the tube shapes tend to alleviate any undue discomfort during long stints in the saddle. I built mine from the frame up so I was obviously able to pick and choose each and every part which may give me a different opinion then those that bought complete bikes either off Ebay or direct from Rossetti. I'd suggest one of these for two purposes:
1. If you're looking for a nice frame to drop some light components on you might have stashed then go for it if you can find a frame
2. If you're a budget conscious shopper I'd highly suggest one of them as the price for a complete bike off Ebay is quite good and with some of the packages it's almost like you're getting the frame for free. Just be aware, of course it's a taiwan build which is not a bad thing and at least you're getting a good-lookin' Taiwan build with a bit of style instead of those $400 all black hunks of carbon that are all over Ebay.

I'd also look at this brand as they offer great prices/build kits as well along the same lines as Rossetti: https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/cgi/...s.com/photos/babes/babes11/otbf-stradalli.jpg


Here are pics of my build taken right after I tightened the last bolt and before I test rode and cut the steer tube:


----------



## V3L0X

Bike687 or others for that matter,


I'm contemplating getting a Rossetti and have been doing as much research as I can with the limited info.
What are your feelings now that you've had it for a riding season?
Likes/Dislikes? Do you still feel it was a good deal?
Any info available would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MojoHamuki

I got the 2011 SLX model. Arrived this week. Took it on its first ride today. Its a 53cm. Red/Black with Black Label 50mm Carbon Rims with Sram Rival (Force Crank)

Other bikes I own: Pinnerallo 4:13 Carbon with Campy Record and my first bike a Caad9. 

I have to say the bike has great acceleration, is light weight and really climbs. The ride is also very smooth with the 50mm Carbon wheels with the stock Pro 3 tires. 

I decided to go with the Rossetti mainly cause when I started doing the math for getting every separate even on ebay and shipping it was very close to the cost of getting the Rossetti (plus having to have it built up here in NYC) 

It was also nice to have a bike that not everyone on the 9W (which is like a Westchester back road on the weekend - everyone driving their Porche, Lamborghini's, and Audi's) of bikes. 

I have to admit though I only have 65 miles on this frame but many riding miles of experience. 

So I recommend it for someone who is looking for a good deal on light bike that's customizable like a Dell computer) and doesn't want the headache of having to buy everything separate hope it all works out. Not that there is anything wrong with that. Its just too much for me. 

If you have any questions you can always email them. I found them to get back to me very quick with all my questions. 

Here are some quick cell pictures. 









and


----------



## MojoHamuki

Opps double post


----------



## Morgan01

Pull my trigger on a Rossetti Vertigo over Xmas. Ordered with carbon red label wheels. So far the replies on my queries have been prompt. Let's see...


----------



## MojoHamuki

Here is another shot of my SLX


----------



## flatsix911

Well done!


----------



## Morgan01

...contd my review on experience with Rossetti.

It has finally arrived, pretty prompt despite holiday seasons. Professionally packed.

...having it installed at a bike shop so let's see how it turned out.


----------



## PaxRomana

I am curious. People question the quality control done on some of these frames directly from China. Does anyone have any indication that the QC on Rossetti, Ritte, etc. is any better, or are they just relying, just as the regular direct customer does, on the word of the factory?


----------



## Morgan01

...all assembled. Nothing was missed & overall "THUMB UP"! It's truly a lot of value. Putting it on the road tomorrow.


----------



## flatsix911

Very nice ... let us know what it weighs? :thumbsup:



Morgan01 said:


> ...all assembled. Nothing was missed & overall "THUMB UP"! It's truly a lot of value. Putting it on the road tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan01

Weighs 7.86kg.


----------



## trailrunner68

PaxRomana said:


> I am curious. People question the quality control done on some of these frames directly from China. Does anyone have any indication that the QC on Rossetti, Ritte, etc. is any better, or are they just relying, just as the regular direct customer does, on the word of the factory?


I would be willing to bet that what you get on eBay has the exact same quality control as what you get from Roseetti. This is a company that has made up a bunch of crap about the Italian nature of their frames and company. Do you think that they would hesitate to lie about extra QC?


----------



## wolfesquire

how much do the red labels weigh?


----------



## Morgan01

wolfesquire said:


> how much do the red labels weigh?


Front weights 1.1kg


----------



## MAD

Morgan01 said:


> Pull my trigger on a Rossetti Vertigo over Xmas. Ordered with carbon red label wheels. So far the replies on my queries have been prompt. Let's see...


May I ask how you like it several weeks into it. I'm thinking of doing the same package but with the black label wheels.


----------



## Morgan01

MAD said:


> May I ask how you like it several weeks into it. I'm thinking of doing the same package but with the black label wheels.


All I can say it's alot of value for the price. Certainly worth the $ and the bike drew quite a bit of attention too.


----------



## Hiro11

I'm not sure I get this company's value proposition. A Force build with house-brand carbon wheels and house brand everything else runs right around $3300. There are many LBSs that will sell you a similar mainstream brand bike for that price. A BD bike with similar brand cachet (not much) is going to be a lot cheaper ($1800 for an Immortal Fire, for example). Just like Rossetti, you get the comfort of an actual US address to deal with.

Let's assume you go direct, which is pretty simple to do. Since the Rossetti's are clearly rebranded open molds, let's assume you can get the same frame for $450, the same wheels for $450, a full Force group for $1100 and everything else for $300 (which is pretty generous). That leaves an extra $1000 (at least) of margin on the Rossetti. I don't get it.


----------



## flatsix911

Hiro11 said:


> I'm not sure I get this company's value proposition. A Force build with house-brand carbon wheels and house brand everything else runs right around $3300. There are many LBSs that will sell you a similar mainstream brand bike for that price. A BD bike with similar brand cachet (not much) is going to be a lot cheaper ($1800 for an Immortal Fire, for example). Just like Rossetti, you get the comfort of an actual US address to deal with.
> 
> Let's assume you go direct, which is pretty simple to do. Since the Rossetti's are clearly rebranded open molds, let's assume you can get the same frame for $450, the same wheels for $450, a full Force group for $1100 and everything else for $300 (which is pretty generous). That leaves an extra $1000 (at least) of margin on the Rossetti. I don't get it.


Please see the numbers on the attached chart.
The Force build with Shimano wheels is $1,895. 
Add $400 for the Carbon wheelset and it should be less than BD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackers

FSA Grossammer


----------



## sadisticnoob

Mackers said:


> FSA Grossammer


with a DI2 !!


----------



## MojoHamuki

Here is another cell phone grab. This one in Central Park, NYC


----------



## Mackers

I'm not a campy guy, but that's just tasteless.


----------



## MojoHamuki

I guess you are entitled to your opinions.

You dont have to like everything right?


----------



## Bacana

Mackers said:


> I'm not a campy guy, but that's just tasteless.


Which part? I'm guessing the lettering on the wheels. Right?

The bike looks fine to me. I like a more stealth look personally, but nothing wrong with this bike.


----------



## artiemeister

My friend has one.. the Murcielago. Nice enough frame. Huge tubes, stiff ride, ISM.. killer paint and he got the frame, fork and a crank set for 1200 like 2 years ago. Rebadged Chinese Monocoque frames. A lot of that going on here in South Florida... people are buying it up. There's a company called Stradalli in Ft. lauderdale doing the same thing. Neither company is Italian but the bikes are decent enough. Hell, you can get a full SRAM build with aero wheels for under 3K. I heard the Rossetti is the better if the two.
Contact Andres at Rossettibike.com.. He's the rep. Nice guy, I met him on a few group rides.


----------



## twin001

Hiro11 said:


> I'm not sure I get this company's value proposition. A Force build with house-brand carbon wheels and house brand everything else runs right around $3300. There are many LBSs that will sell you a similar mainstream brand bike for that price. A BD bike with similar brand cachet (not much) is going to be a lot cheaper ($1800 for an Immortal Fire, for example). Just like Rossetti, you get the comfort of an actual US address to deal with.
> 
> Let's assume you go direct, which is pretty simple to do. Since the Rossetti's are clearly rebranded open molds, let's assume you can get the same frame for $450, the same wheels for $450, a full Force group for $1100 and everything else for $300 (which is pretty generous). That leaves an extra $1000 (at least) of margin on the Rossetti. I don't get it.


Where did you get your pricing from? Good luck finding an open mold frame SHIPPED for that much. Closer to $600 now, same with the wheels. Also, $300 for everything else? Cables, housings, bars, tape, seat, seatpost....good luck. Are you going to build it or have a LBS do it? Do you want it painted or not? 

Bottom line, the Rosetti is a good deal. It was down to the Rosetti and a BMC for me, I chose BMC but I'm sure I would have been just as happy with the Rosetti.


----------



## Italiano

Reminds a lot of Velocite bikes from Taiwan.


----------



## Seneb

twin001 said:


> Good luck finding an open mold frame SHIPPED for that much. Closer to $600 now...


A bit off topic, but I just want to comment - I purchased my frameset last month from Flyxii for $415 shipped. Included was the FR-303 carbon frame, full carbon fork, headset, seatpost clamp, carbon seatpost, and spare derailleur hanger. I dealt directly with them, paid with PayPal, got tracking info, and everything was great. Good deals are still out there.


----------



## MojoHamuki

twin001 said:


> Where did you get your pricing from? Good luck finding an open mold frame SHIPPED for that much. Closer to $600 now, same with the wheels. Also, $300 for everything else? Cables, housings, bars, tape, seat, seatpost....good luck. Are you going to build it or have a LBS do it? Do you want it painted or not?
> 
> Bottom line, the Rosetti is a good deal. It was down to the Rosetti and a BMC for me, I chose BMC but I'm sure I would have been just as happy with the Rosetti.


I own a Pinarello prince, a Cannondale and a Rossetti slx. Each has its pros and cons but ive been very happy with the slx. I ride it through nyc city streets aka pothole city and its held up great.


----------



## bmwk100

I rode behind a Rossetti bike today here in South Florida. It was a very nice looking bike. I could not tell what model it was, but they do exist.


----------



## brazilianbreeze

Great looking bikes, I bought a Stradalli frame for my wife (same situation as Rossetti). The frame was almost flawless and the build came out very nice.


----------



## tonyzackery

Rossetti Murcielago = Velocite Magnus (edit: from a couple years ago.)


----------



## bike867

Similar in that they are in a flat carbon black, but the top tube/seatpost junction is completely different. Rossetti has a pop-rivet for the front derailleur clamp and has different style of cable stops on the downtube: Rossetti is also pop-riveted...these look part of the frame.

Similar? Yes. The exact same frame? No.


----------

